# Second Life EV Batteries



## Smiley van Iersel (Mar 28, 2021)

Hi everyone,
I am looking at this company to purchase a 60kw motor, the price is good, they deliver to NZ which is good. But are they actually legit. I am in New Zealand and its not like we can knock on their door. The only communications they have is through a form, and take credit card.
Has anyone worked with these guys/gals before?
They are in the UK.

Second Life EV Batteries Ltd
BizSpace Christchurch
Unit A17
Aerodrome Studios
2-8 Airfield Way
Dorset
BH23 3TS

Regards Antony


----------



## MattsAwesomeStuff (Aug 10, 2017)

This is almost certainly spam. I can't see why suddenly 3 different people are spamming this company name in the last day.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

MattsAwesomeStuff said:


> This is almost certainly spam. I can't see why suddenly 3 different people are spamming this company name in the last day.


Two of the posts are from the same account, and on the same subject, just cross-posted under Vendors and Electric Motors (with different post text), so it's not so unreasonable. On the other hand, my response to the other account got no response, suggesting that there is not a person interested in an answer in that case, although that account's other posts seem genuine.

Maybe someone mentioned Second Life in a news item or another forum and it has triggered some interest?


----------



## Smiley van Iersel (Mar 28, 2021)

It could have been I just searching the web, and coming across second life batteries and doing a lot of research, that alone can make a company pop in google searches for other people. And yes the other post was my post sorry about that. On this note, I have looked up the company on the UK database, found who the people are at the bottom of the page, it looks like they are a new part time company, and have not yet got their selves known. I have a phone number to ring now, and am going to try that. Also the contacts of the next door business, and will ask them politely for a favour if they could knock on their door. I will update if they seem legit, and if I get the motor I am after, I will tell the world.


----------



## 4Foxtrot (Apr 1, 2019)

I'm local to them and I can confirm they ARE 'Kosher': EV Batteries 
They work with electric Boats and Home storage mainly.


----------



## Smiley van Iersel (Mar 28, 2021)

That is fantastic news. Thank you for the reply, the more I researched them, the more it looked like it was. That is the result I was waiting for  again thank you. Electric Morris Minor truck here I come.


----------



## Evbeddy (Jan 5, 2020)

Smiley van Iersel said:


> That is fantastic news. Thank you for the reply, the more I researched them, the more it looked like it was. That is the result I was waiting for  again thank you. Electric Morris Minor truck here I come.



Hey Smiley 

What part of NZ are you in?


----------



## 4Foxtrot (Apr 1, 2019)

I was at second Life batteries warehouse yesterday to pick up a spare smpBMS screen. Great guys, with a mouthwatering stack of gear, including: leaf, mitsubishi and other motors, Batteries modules all graded and stored with others from same car, Tesla, iPace and others. 

There was also an electric jet ski conversion they are working on powered by an Outlander motor and batteries.


----------



## Smiley van Iersel (Mar 28, 2021)

Evbeddy said:


> Hey Smiley
> 
> What part of NZ are you in?


Auckland, North Shore.


----------



## Smiley van Iersel (Mar 28, 2021)

Just an update, the Motor has arrived, the packaging was a little scarred, but the motor looks fine. Will give it a proper inspection when I have time. I can now recommend them as a place to get second hand EV motors for projects, they have been a delight to deal with. Thank you Second Life EV Batteries. I ordered the cleaned up outlander 9300rpm motor. Painted a nice white. Meiden 60kW EV Motor








Second Life EV Batteries Ltd - Used electric car (EV) batteries- Tesla


We sell used electric car (EV) batteries. Tesla, BMW i3, Nissan Leaf, Jaguar ipace & more. Reuse, Recycle & REPURPOSE is the ethos of Second Life EV Batteries Ltd.




www.secondlife-evbatteries.com


----------



## SecondLife-EVBatteries (Apr 2, 2020)

MattsAwesomeStuff said:


> This is almost certainly spam. I can't see why suddenly 3 different people are spamming this company name in the last day.


I can confirm the above question from Smiley Van Iersel was not spam. I have no idea why 3 different people have asked about us over the last few days but we are getting alot of site hits at the moment and not alot of people are selling Second life items like we do. I am Paul one of the owners at Second Life EV Batteries Ltd. I want to assure you we are legit. Open a support ticket if you have any question. We are a Registered UK company. Company Number: 351 6477 90 | VAT: GB12239339 www.slevb.com


----------



## SecondLife-EVBatteries (Apr 2, 2020)

4Foxtrot said:


> I was at second Life batteries warehouse yesterday to pick up a spare smpBMS screen. Great guys, with a mouthwatering stack of gear, including: leaf, mitsubishi and other motors, Batteries modules all graded and stored with others from same car, Tesla, iPace and others.
> 
> There was also an electric jet ski conversion they are working on powered by an Outlander motor and batteries.


Thank you for your comments here. its very much appreciated. Was good to meet you and we look forward to working with you on any future projects. We did like your EV Lotus Elan. very nice. We're thinking of doing a "meet and greet" over the summer one evening so we will keep you in the loop. Plan is to get a selection of people together to share projects and ideas they have


----------

